# Games with furry protagonists?



## BronzeHeart92 (Jun 13, 2017)

Yeah, Video games are great but sometimes it can get a little boring if you're playing as human characters all the time. Got a videogame where you play as furry/animal characters? Post them here.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 13, 2017)

The first one I can think of is Dust: An Elysian Tale. Very good platformer adventure.

The second I can think of is Major/Minor. A visual novel. Not great in my opinion, but it's ok.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 13, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> The first one I can think of is Dust: An Elysian Tale. Very good platformer adventure.
> 
> The second I can think of is Major/Minor. A visual novel. Not great in my opinion, but it's ok.



Dust is a great game, but I really wouldn't recommend Major/Minor not only is it kinda bad but its creator has an inflated ego and in general acts like a prick.

As for op any of the Elderscrolls games Morrowind onward let you play as an anthro cat (Khajiit) or lizard (Argonian). Also not sure if The Wolf Among Us counts since its about a werewolf but why not.

And while not really protagonist based. Armello is a very furry game, and a bunch of the races you can play/make in Stellaris are furry like.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 13, 2017)

As for the obvious mentions, there is Star Fox (and Star Fox Adventures if you want to play a Zelda-style adventure game instead of an on-rails space shooter) and Sly Cooper (3D platformer with light stealth elements).  Oh, and Yooka-Laylee is out by now (depending on your platform of choice), and a recent personal favorite of mine, Ori and the Blind Forest (if you have an XBox One or a Win10 PC with the specs).


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Jun 14, 2017)

Now, while it might be still in Beta, there's Ghost of a Tale that stars this really adorable tiny mouse. Has anyone played it yet?


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jun 14, 2017)

Here's a PlayStation title: Sly Cooper. (3D Stealthy Playformer.) Since the series ended after the fourth game, I wrote my own endings.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

Games I can think of right now.

Shiness the lighting kingdom if you like fighting games
Starbound and Terraria, have mods where you can play as a furry
Aqua kitty Milk mine defender, I know how it sounds buts its a very fun arcade game.

in skyrim there's a mod called everyone is khajiit it will make about 99% of all characters will be kitties.


----------



## XypherFox7 (Jun 14, 2017)

Well, you can play as a Khajiit in most of the Elder Scrolls games, if that helps.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 14, 2017)

there are certain games where you can mod in anthro's as well....such as left 4 dead


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Jun 14, 2017)

Skylar and Plux anyone? A fun little throwback to the sort of adventure games you might find on ps2.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

Ratchet and clank is always great.


----------



## Starbeak (Jun 15, 2017)

Old MMO that got shut down: Trickster: Play as various Anthro animals and create their skill set.

NES: Mappy Land (having to do with playing as mice collecting cheese from baddies, fantabulous boxart.)

WoW and any Moba really has Anthro furry characters

I am sure mascots from consoles also qualify. (ex Banjo/Kazooie, DK, Star Fox, Sonic, Splatoon, Loony Tunes, etc...)

There are tons and tons of games out there that feature Anthro, Furry, and different types of species as the main protagonist.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 15, 2017)

Ori and the Blind Forest, because how can you say no to playing as a cute little forest creature? Plus, the story and the gameplay are equally enjoyable.



 
Also, Spyro the Dragon(Ripto's Rage) has always been a personal favorite back in the days of PSone. Other than that, as someone else said, plenty of games allow you to play as anthro furry characters. A lot of MMO games have either a furry race or allow you to customize your character's appearance enough that you could make one yourself.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 15, 2017)

I second Ori and Armello, was gonna mention but of course people beat me to it.

Dust is a very obvious one as well


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2017)

Are there any games that have skunks?

Or even a European badger...they look close enough!


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 15, 2017)

I mean, you could use the Avian Race from Starbound...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> Are there any games that have skunks?
> 
> Or even a European badger...they look close enough!


I remember playing this, it was pretty fun, to be honest. It had me pulling my hair at some points but the gameplay was creative enough to keep me interested. I think it just didn't get noticed much when it came out, as I don't know anyone else who has heard of it. And yes, the skunk spray is his basic attack. Super effective.


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Jun 19, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I second Ori and Armello, was gonna mention but of course people beat me to it.
> 
> Dust is a very obvious one as well



Armello certainly got lots of praise indeed.


----------



## Diretooth (Jun 19, 2017)

Night in the Woods is a good one. Of course, there are the older, more obvious ones such as Sonic the Hedgehog, Battletoads, and Altered Beast.


----------



## drawain (Jun 19, 2017)

*Wakfu and Dofus *Dog, dragon, panda and cat classes. I play as Osamodas/dragon of course. <3

*Croc* A PS1 game from my childhood.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 19, 2017)

BronzeHeart92 said:


> Armello certainly got lots of praise indeed.



Theyre super cute! The cut scenes for battle are pretty great and done in 2D, and the story panels are done in beautiful 2D art as well. I'm hoping the game develops more in the future, it's very fun.

Essentially if you didnt look it up it's a board game style thing, where you move your character among spaces, the characters are 3D animated models that move among environment spaces. 

So yeah, thats my rave for that game


(I also third the older game of Sly Cooper, which made up my childhood)


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2017)

Oh, yes, *http://store.steampowered.com/app/383980/Rivals_of_Aether/*Rivals of Aether is a Smash-style fighting game featuring a roster of eight furry animal characters.

(Nine if you count its upcoming DLC...)


Spoiler



*Ori*, from the Blind Forest, is the game's first guest fighter!


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 20, 2017)

A couple of months ago I played a text adventure game on steam called Welcome to Moreytown. It's got a noir storyline where you play as a furry character. It's a bit shorter than I expected, but if you like text adventure games it's not a bad one for the price ($5).


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 21, 2017)

If you have a DS (or ds emulator), Solatorobo might be an interesting game. bit of an action rpg with lots of airships and robots fighting, mostly humerous though


----------



## DzahnDragon (Jun 22, 2017)

I was browsing around GOG during their summer sale the other day and found a list someone made. I was thinking about giving Stories: The Path of Destinies a try, it looks pretty interesting! 

Here's that list:
GOGmix - Games with Anthropomorphic Characters - GOG.com


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 24, 2017)

Forgive me if this was already mentioned, but in The Elder Scrolls series (Skyrim, Oblivion, Morrowind, etc.), you have the option of playing as a Khajiit, an anthro cat race, and an Argonian, an anthro lizard race.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 24, 2017)

Oooh, I was literally trying to write a list of these a couple of hours ago 
Let's see... if I take away everything that's been mentioned, there's...

*SNES, Genesis, etc*
Aero the Acro-Bat
Awesome Possum
Jazz Jackrabbit
Dynamite Dux
Titus the Fox
Bubsy the Bobcat
Sparkster: Rocket Knight Adventures

*PS1, N64, etc*
Crash Bandicoot
Spyro the Dragon
Klonoa: The Door to Phantomile
Willy Wombat
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Tail Concerto
Parappa the Rapper

*Xbox, PS2, etc*
Blinx the Time Sweeper
Ty the Tasmanian Tiger
Legend of Kay
Vexx (YMMV)
Frogger: The Great Quest

*Other*
Boulder Dash EX
Inherent the Earth


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 5, 2017)

Small Arms


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> _Small Arms_ is a hybrid platform, fighting and shoot 'em up video game, featuring anthropomorphic animals and super-deformed people, with ranged weapons. The gameplay can be compared to _Super Smash Bros._, _Power Stone_, _Contra_ and _Metal Slug_.


----------



## FurryFfion (Aug 8, 2017)

Well in Skyrim you can play as Khajiit which are pretty much furries. Or the other Elder Scrolls games, but skyrim  is the most recent of them and my favourite


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 8, 2017)

FurryFfion said:


> Well in Skyrim you can play as Khajiit which are pretty much furries. Or the other Elder Scrolls games, burn skyrim is the most recent of them and my favourite


I already mentioned that, silly.


----------



## FurryFfion (Aug 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I already mentioned that, silly.


Oh, I didn't see!  Oh well.


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Aug 16, 2017)

I think a good game starring a furry protagonist would be the Legend of Kay. It was originally released during the PS2 if I remember right and it's set in what appears to be ancient China but with cats, frogs, toads etc. Check it out if you want.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 19, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> As for the obvious mentions, there is Star Fox (and Star Fox Adventures if you want to play a Zelda-style adventure game instead of an on-rails space shooter) and Sly Cooper (3D platformer with light stealth elements).  Oh, and Yooka-Laylee is out by now (depending on your platform of choice), and a recent personal favorite of mine, Ori and the Blind Forest (if you have an XBox One or a Win10 PC with the specs).


I definitely reccomed Ori. Great art, great soundtrack, just amazing everything. The game is challenging and really fun to play.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 19, 2017)

No mention of Jak & Daxter? I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Lenago (Aug 23, 2017)

theres also the Klonoa series for the Ps1,Ps2,GBA and Wii, a very underrated game in my opinion,it can be very cute but there tends to be some dark/sad moments. From what i hear theres also going to be a anime movie of  klonoa
hope that puts the series back on track


----------



## Mandragoras (Aug 23, 2017)

Hate to be basic here, but the fact that _Night in the Woods_ hasn't received a single shout-out here is kind of shocking, if only because the art is gorgeous.


----------



## Beatle9 (Aug 23, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Hate to be basic here, but the fact that _Night in the Woods_ hasn't received a single shout-out here is kind of shocking, if only because the art is gorgeous.


Hell yeah! That's actually my new favorite game right now.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 23, 2017)

Fuzzy Lombax & Bag of Bolts (2002) is a good one


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Aug 26, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Hate to be basic here, but the fact that _Night in the Woods_ hasn't received a single shout-out here is kind of shocking, if only because the art is gorgeous.


Never played that one but I can tell it received lots of praise.


----------



## Rakan (Aug 26, 2017)

It's ancient - but if you like good adventure games, it's still very fun to play : Inherit the Earth - Wikipedia - the sequel unfortunately failed on kickstarter QQ


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 26, 2017)

As a post transplant from a thread on the matter: _Wild Skies: Europa Tempest_


ChapterAquila92 said:


> Wet Ink Games said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bedlams (Sep 3, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> there are certain games where you can mod in anthro's as well....such as left 4 dead


The only SFW anthros in an L4D mod is turning the hunter into a fox and then Pokémon or MLP, and that's only some of the Pokémon that are SFW.


----------



## scythemouse (Sep 3, 2017)

Since someone already mentioned Tail Concerto, one should also mention Solatorobo: Red the Hunter.


----------

